

Sir Richard Branson leaves Britain for island home - yapcguy
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2457435/Sir-Richard-Branson-leaves-Britain-Necker-tax-haven-home.html

======
ballard
Branson writes on [http://virg.in/on](http://virg.in/on) :

"We are fortunate enough to live on Necker, the most beautiful place in the
world, because it is our home where we can live life to the full. I have not
left Britain for tax reasons but for my love of the beautiful British Virgin
Islands and in particular Necker Island, which I bought when I was 29 years
old, 34 years ago, as an uninhabited island on the edges of the BVI. Over that
time, we have built our home there, a place where my family and I are able to
truly relax.

Seven years ago we decided to move permanently to Necker as we feel it gives
me and my wife Joan the best chance to live another productive few decades. We
can also look after our health (Joan is approaching 70 and I'm not far
behind). I still work day and night, now focusing on not-for-profit ventures
with Virgin Unite, but on Necker I can also look after my health. There is no
better place to stay active and I can kitesurf, surf, play tennis, swim, do
Pilates and just play. Over three decades Necker and nearby Moskito Island
have become the places where my family gathers together, where my friends come
to visit and where my father chose to have his ashes scattered last year. In
2011 the main house on Necker burnt down. We're incredibly thankful for the
overwhelming support we received from thousands of people both in person and
online as we spent the past two years rebuilding our home, work which is now
completed."

Via
[https://twitter.com/richardbranson/status/389353700587618304](https://twitter.com/richardbranson/status/389353700587618304)

The only question is that health is a primary concern when aging gracefully,
what are the plans for getting to major medical in a timely manner from an
island at the NE tip of BVI? Is there a large city with a modern hospital
within helicopter range and flight time?

UPDATE: a hospital (no telling how good) is 90 minutes away _subject to
weather conditions_ , which maybe much too long in a critical emergency.

p. 3, column 3:
[http://www.neckerisland.virgin.com/resources/pdfs/necker_isl...](http://www.neckerisland.virgin.com/resources/pdfs/necker_island/how_to_book/exclusive_use/NeckerIslandRatecard2012.pdf)

Does anyone have experience with hospitals in BVI?

------
yapcguy
Eduardo Saverin moved to Singapore and renounced US citizenship before the
Facebook IPO. Richard Branson, being British, doesn't have to resort to such
measures to avoid worldwide taxation.

More from the FT:

"The entrepreneur, one of the most public advocates for British industry
across the world, has not paid taxes on non-UK personal income since moving to
Necker Island in 2007.

A report in The Sunday Times highlighted the lack of British tax being paid by
Sir Richard, who is frequently pictured with Union Jacks and has been reported
to talk disparagingly of tax exiles."

[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/26c8fd60-33f9-11e3-af0f-00144feab7...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/26c8fd60-33f9-11e3-af0f-00144feab7de.html)

